# Georgia Redfish



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Here are a few photos from the last few trips out sight fishing reds.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

What camera? Great pictures!


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks man, Nikon DSLR


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GA so I guess your were in Tybe or St Simons or what?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Who cares about the camera, what's the dog? lol

Btw, that's my kinda hat!


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol that's my boy Ryder the Boykin! Redfish whisperer


----------

